# Help for Red Temple and Hygro



## takechanmanus (Mar 19, 2006)

My friend gave me one stem of Red Temple and a couple stems of Hygro(or Green Temple?) The Red Temple started to have lots of small shoots, but not growing at all. All leaves are so small, and got curled. The original leaves got lots of algae on it, and dead.

The Hygro’s original leaves became transparent, and dying.

My friend said, these two are easiest ones. Would you give me some idea what these plants need ?? :help: 

Tak


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

They need what all plants need: good lighting, NPK fertilizers, trace element fertilizer, adequate CO2 or Excel. Which of those are you missing?

"Red Temple", alternathera Reinickii, is not easy to grow without very good light and good fertilizing. Even then it can grow slowly and is prone to algae attacks, just as all slow growing plants are. But hygrophilia Repens is not at all hard to grow and grows fast.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

A. reinickii is typically considered an 'easy' red plant to grow. But it is one of the most prone to stunting issues which noone quite seems to have a reason for, just a lot of theories. I agree with Hoppy about tryingout L. repens for an 'easier' red plant. Here's a couple of links to give you some good info:

Rex's Guide to Planted Tanks
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...m-plants/14684-new-tank-set-up-parts-1-a.html
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...zing/15225-estimative-index-dosing-guide.html


----------



## takechanmanus (Mar 19, 2006)

Hoppycalif and Bert H, thank you for your good info. I have L. Repens, and it grows very well  I noticed the L. Repens, Rotala Magenta, Didiplis diandra, and even Bacopa Caroliniana became red/orange color under the strong light (I believe they need a certain amount of iron too . . .), and green under the less light setting. Some reason, Red temple and Hygrophila do not grow in my tank. :Cry: 

When they are dead in my tank, my friend gives me a couple stems of them to try again, and again . . they are dying. I heard there are several kinds of red temple and hygrophila (the same group spieces, and the different Latin names ??). I am not sure if this is true.

Whenever I kill them, I get so frustrated . .  . and decided to seek a help in APC. :help: 

Maybe . . i should turn on the classical music to them . . . ?? :violin: 

Please help !


----------



## Andy Claar (Aug 31, 2005)

*Red Temple*

I have some red temple in both 55g and 155g aquariums. In the 55, it sits under T5 fluorescents and does great. Little algae on it, but it grows fine. When I put it in the larger discus tank, under compact fluorescents, I get a little growth at the top, but the rest of it looks dreadful. I don't know if it's the higher temperature (84 for discus), lower CO2 levels given the larger tank, or if the high lights are causing the other plants to suck up all the nutrients. The tank is heavily planted with three sword varieties, aponogeton, vals, and some stem plants. Right now I'm seeing if extra iron, magnesium, and some jobes spikes will make any difference. I hadn't dosed iron in a while, relying on only what is in the CSM+B mix. Magnesium should ensure proper calcium uptake. My GH in there is 9, but don't know the calcium/magnesium breakdown, so I'm adding a little magnesium to make sure. I'll let you know in a week or two how it's doing.


----------



## darkfury18 (Apr 28, 2006)

takechanmanus said:


> Maybe . . i should turn on the classical music to them . . . ?? :violin:


LOL 

it's the same for me... i can get everything else to grow but the red temple. it hasn't grown at all since i planted it over a month ago  ....


----------

